# Took A Look At O&w Watches..pretty Cool...i Notices That



## glockrock (Jun 21, 2007)

they come with swiss eta engines and aren't expensive. Here in the USA, watches with swiss eta autos are expensive supposedly because

the movements are limited now, according to watch shows. Any truth to those supposeded facts??


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The way I heard it, ETA is no longer selling movements to companies producing fake/replica watches.

Later,

William


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think eta have stopped selling movements outside the eta network, although a few independents stocked up on them so they will be available for a while yet.


----------

